# Benrus Arrival



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Arrived at the weekend, for the huge price of Â£22 ...a Benrus Mark IV Nautilus complete with all boxes and papers







. Dates from about 1965, when it cost $125.

And although it was described as NOS, it clearly isn't but it does still have the very old gold plated battery in the movement (last picture), so the last battery change was probably late 1960's. I popped in a new battery and it took off right away. Has the French LIP R 148 movement in it.

The watch itself is a little conservative but it has a 10K GF back and case and the strap is original...also 10K gold link tops.

I think Benrus were being a little cheeky calling this a "Nautilus" --- Hamilton had a Nautilus electric range at the same time.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice looking watch Paul at a very good price especially with the boxes & papers, shame it wasn`t actually NOS but the movement looks clean, overall IMO very cool


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice VERY


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thats not a type error is it? Â£22?

tell you what, i'll give you your money back. You have been ripped off, terrible stuff really. I'll PM you my address and we'll say no more about it


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great watch and for that money its a steal. What a great find!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely Paul, and an absolute cracker. Forget the other derisory offers from those who should know better!







Would you like 100% profit right now?














Thought not! Beauty!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Paul,

that movement is gorgeous.

Andy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done Paul another electric to the collection, including b&P's


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice. With b&p's is definitely the way to collect. Wish I found things like that


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Like the seconds hand & the movement's a beauty ..... a bit of a bargain at Â£22 I'd say


----------

